# Anyone have incompetent cervix?



## Sykhal

Just wondering if there is anyone out there newly pregnant and also suffering from an incompetent cervix?? This is my third pregnancy in the last year and three months...first one ended at 15 weeks due to incompetent cervix and the second was a chemical pregnancy following Clomid....This one was concieved after lossing 25 lbs...I forgot to mention I also have PCOS lol.....I am trying to be happy and trust in God but I am seven weeks and an emotional wreck lol...


----------



## PugLuvAh

I don't, but I was checked at 18 weeks to see if I did because of some spotting. 

Did they put a stitch in to keep it closed? If you've been diagnosed with an incompenent one in the past they should do it (or you can request it) I think the earliest at 12 or 13 weeks (?). How far along are you?


----------



## DueSeptember

*I dont know if I do my water broke early at 23 weeks and Lost my baby girl at 24 weeks they never said anything about my cervix but I have read a lot about women having a stitch or cerclage? put in so I will ask my Dr the next time we try if I need something like that to hold the baby in*


----------



## overandout

hi sykhal if the the doctors have said that you have ic then they should put in a stitch around 14 weeks,and they should be monitoring you much more closely including measuring ur cervix till u hav stitch, in the meantime i found rest as much as possible was key as that relieves the pressure off cervix, i have had a loss at 22wks due to ic, so in the next pegnancy they put in a suture and removed it at week 37 i went on to deliver my son at 38+ i must say it was a stressful pregnancy till i got to 36 weeks prob due to my first loss,minor twinge was major panic !! but i can vouch for the stitch working as i have 6 children all with the shirodkar suture they were placed between 14 to 16 weeks, their are different types i believe but as my cervix was quite short they wanted to insert this type shirodkar more difficult to place, im not sure if it is safer i know they place it quite high up, but as i said it done the trick,i think if i were in ur position i would talk to my heathcare provider and voice ur concerns,as prevention is best, plz try and relax and put ur feet up,take care im here if u wanna talk all the best. overandout.


----------



## Carry22

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm currently 9 wks pg after miscarriage in June at 15wks - I haven't been diagnosed with ic but my waters went in my last pregnancy at 13 weeks (didn't find out baby had died until 15 wks due to hospital being useless :growlmad:)

My consultant said that ic could have been one of the many reasons for my m/c but it was never confirmed. I'm now completely freaking out that I do have ic. How early can they check on this and how is it confirmed??? I'm not due to see my consultant until 15 weeks and I'm so worried that it will be too late by then. I really want to get this checked asap - can I specifically ask for a test/scan or even pay for it???

Dueseptember and sykhal - how were you diagnosed with ic?? was it after your first m/c??

Hope you can help and sorry for your losses:hugs: xx


----------



## DueSeptember

Carry22 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm currently 9 wks pg after miscarriage in June at 15wks - I haven't been diagnosed with ic but my waters went in my last pregnancy at 13 weeks (didn't find out baby had died until 15 wks due to hospital being useless :growlmad:)
> 
> My consultant said that ic could have been one of the many reasons for my m/c but it was never confirmed. I'm now completely freaking out that I do have ic. How early can they check on this and how is it confirmed??? I'm not due to see my consultant until 15 weeks and I'm so worried that it will be too late by then. I really want to get this checked asap - can I specifically ask for a test/scan or even pay for it???
> 
> Dueseptember and sykhal - how were you diagnosed with ic?? was it after your first m/c??
> 
> Hope you can help and sorry for your losses:hugs: xx

*I was never diagnosed I just been doing a lot of reading...She was my First so they really dont do anything unless it is like my 2nd Loss but I dont know I know I will be watched more the 2nd time I get preg since I am labeled as High Risk...My Doc never said I had IC I am just going off of what other ladies are saying that were in my situation...*


----------



## overandout

hi there carry22 ive just read ur post and im sorry for ur loss, but such positive news ur pregnant again,remember every pregnancy is different,their is no reason why u shouldnt go on to have a healthy baby, i lost my first baby at 22weeks due to ic, tests were carried out to determine this i note u say that ur waters went at 15 weeks this is not necessarily due to ic it could of been a infection,in order to be given a diagnosis of ic ur health care provider needs to do testing on u internal u/s or measure ur cervical length my doc inserted dyes to establish ic in me, in my next pregnancy they put in stitch at 14 weeks, but its imperative for u to firstly be accuratly diagnosed as placing of stitch has its own risks which include but are not exclusive to rupture of membranes,if u are worried which i fully understand then u ought to talk to ur midwife asap,as stitch is inserted at 14 weeks i wouldnt leave it too long even if u have it as a precaution i think u will feel more at ease knowing u have done the best u can,i strongly believe in cervical sutures having lost a baby and then going on to have successful pregnancies due to sutures, i wish u all the best, u knw where i am take care.overandout


----------



## overandout

:flower::flower:


overandout said:


> hi there carry22 ive just read ur post and im sorry for ur loss, but such positive news ur pregnant again,remember every pregnancy is different,their is no reason why u shouldnt go on to have a healthy baby, i lost my first baby at 22weeks due to ic, tests were carried out to determine this i note u say that ur waters went at 15 weeks this is not necessarily due to ic it could of been a infection,in order to be given a diagnosis of ic ur health care provider needs to do testing on u internal u/s or measure ur cervical length my doc inserted dyes to establish ic in me, in my next pregnancy they put in stitch at 14 weeks, but its imperative for u to firstly be accuratly diagnosed as placing of stitch has its own risks which include but are not exclusive to rupture of membranes,if u are worried which i fully understand then u ought to talk to ur midwife asap,as stitch is inserted at 14 weeks i wouldnt leave it too long even if u have it as a precaution i think u will feel more at ease knowing u have done the best u can,i strongly believe in cervical sutures having lost a baby and then going on to have successful pregnancies due to sutures, i wish u all the best, u knw where i am take care.overandout


----------



## overandout

Hoping u feeling better sykhal.. took a moment from my chores to check on u just got the :dishes:and the :laundry:and the :iron:to go Aaaahhh dont u just love big families :happydance:


----------



## Sykhal

LOL...sorry ladies when I worry too much I take a break from the site....I was diagnosed with IC after a loss at 14 weeks last July. It was my first pregnancy and thankfully the ER doc that performed the D&C was able to catch it........my first appointment is this Monday with my provider so I have lots and lots of questions for him.....I keep reading they normally due to stitch around 14 weeks and since this is when I lost my first one I want much sooner....


----------



## Carry22

Thanks for the replies overandout and dueseptember :flower:

I've got my midwife app on Monday where I will tell her my concerns. I was given no reason for my m/c in June after the post mortem and blood tests - no sign of infection or any abnormalities with the baby. I questioned my consultant about ic and he said that it was uncommon at that stage (my waters broke at 13 wks) but I know its not totally impossible. 

Am I also right in thinking that ic is more common in women who have had surgery on their cervix?? I had laser treatment on mine around 10 years ago. 

I've just got this feeling that if I ask my consultant about it he's just going to say that it was not confirmed to be the reason for the m/c and not to focus on it - but at the same time it wasn't confirmed that it wasn't the reason so I'd rather be safe than sorry!!!


----------



## overandout

carry22 i can totally understand ur concerns,and it is frustrating not to get a reason for ur loss so as u can avoid or prevent it happening again,i was given a reason after my loss @22 wks,(they inserted some dyes inside) i have noted that ladies who have lost due to ic tend to lose the baby around 22weeks, poss due to the weight of the growing baby,
i dont know as to why or if it is more common to have ic after surgery on cervix all i can say is that i was only 18 years old at the time of my loss and had never had any surgery or anything not even a smear!! 

every pregnancy is different and hopefully u will go on to carry successfully:flower: u know where i am take care babes:hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

It can be more common to have IC after surgery, especially the older style surgery where they took a bit more away. I would definately mention it and push for monitoring earlier in your next pregnancy. Though I think it's more common after the LEEP procedure, do you know what type you had?

I lost my twins at 20wks, after my waters broke at 19wks and there is no definite reason to expect IC in my case, if it happened it was more than likely a result of twin pregnancy and unlikely to happen in a singleton one but my OB has luckily offered to monitor my Cervix next time (If I'm so lucky) from 10 weeks and put in a cercalge if there are any changes. I was so releived as I thought I'd have to fight for that, as so many seem to discount IC as a possibility until you've suffered 2 losses. I mentioned this to him and he said thinking was changing on that and that you shouldn't have to go through that twice. So I would say push and push for regular monitoring a lot earlier than 14 weeks next time hon. I'm sorry for your loss and I know how rotten it is to have no answers and nothing you can definitely "fix" for next time. 

Did they test you for infection as well? I had strep b present in the placenta but my waters were broken for 6 days before delivery, so it's impossible to know whether it caused the rupture or was a result of it. It can be another reason for membrane rupture, unfortunately.

All the best to you xxx


----------



## overandout

oohh so glad 2 hear ur ok and docs keeping eye on bubba, :baby: i wanted them to insert my suture b4 14wks but they told me that they cannot do that as if i were to miscarry or if the fetus had abnormalities then i would do so b4 14wk , hence why i think it why woman only tell everyone they are expecting after the 13 wk vulnerable period, but its good that u are disscussing your options, every baby and every pregnancy is different,i wish u all the best look after yourself tc for now overandout :hugs:


----------



## overandout

:flower:Hope ur queries hav been answered carry22,let us knw how u doing overandout


----------



## katie21188

That's great information to read, I to lost my twins at 22+3 weeks and we dont have an answer as to why it happened either. I am hoping it was just due to twin pregnancy but what happens if it was ic? I just wish we knew. In my future pregnancy I will be making sure I am monitored more often and I think I will put myself on bedrest just incase.


----------

